# took nremt



## golden gloves (Mar 16, 2008)

i took the computerized nremt and it stop me at 108 questions. the test has 150 questions but it stops you when it thinks you pass or fail. i was wondering if there was anyone who took  the test and pass


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 16, 2008)

Moved to appropriate forum


----------



## roxychick (Mar 17, 2008)

golden gloves said:


> i took the computerized nremt and it stop me at 108 questions. the test has 150 questions but it stops you when it thinks you pass or fail. i was wondering if there was anyone who took  the test and pass



Mine went all the way to 120...I was pretty scared but I checked online the next morning and it said I passed! It took less than a week to get the stuff that they send out...so everything went by pretty quick!

Goodluck, let us know how you did! ^_^


----------

